# Atv rebuild



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

I picked up this arctic cat 90 for my daughter. Started out just trying to get it running and ended up restoring the whole thing. Plastics were suppose to be lime green but this is what came in. Still looks good though. My daughters 5th birthday yesterday.


----------



## 4Rodsfishing (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*cheers*

Really good job... looks great!!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Dang!


----------

